# my whites tree frog has Prolapse...



## sirockalot (May 8, 2009)

i came home from work today to discover that my whites tree frog had a severe case of prolapse. it was about 1" long, and almost 1/2" thick. sfter some research, i gave him a sugar water bath, i figured that i would have to try and reinsert it myself, but after about 45 mins in the sugar water it went back in all by itself, which really surprized me with how big it was. im not sure if it was his penis or his intestine, but the sugar really did the trick. i will keep a close eye on him, and not feed him for a week or more. but is there anything else i should be doing or can do?? i will of course keep his tank very clean.

Thanks


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Hiya,

I know it looks awful and worrying, but whites often do this!

The cause is often because they've eaten something undigestable and the only way they can remove it is by almost vomitting up their insides.

My whites frog has also done this and I was so scared. Apparently tho, it's a regular occurence


----------



## sirockalot (May 8, 2009)

thanks for the info, thats good to know.... 
the prolapse is gone, however today my white's looks pretty bad, he's very lathargic, real skinny, turning red from the neck down, and is getting brown patchs all around his mouth. i feel the worst is going to happen soon ... im doing everything i can, but it doesnt look good........


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Hows he doing?

I've got a similar problem with a milkfrog. 

I noticed a prolapse a few weeks back. I followed the directions found on here re: suger water, quarantine etc. He seemed to make a good recovery and is lively but has lost interest in food since. I've tried tempting him with a variety of food but no luck. He is now noticably thinner so he's off to the vet tomorrow. 

Anyone got any suggestions in the meantime?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Prolapses rarely occur for no reason at all, it's one thing treating the immediate issue and getting their bits and bobs safely back inside for now, but an answer as to the possible cause must be sought.

There are many reasons for amphibians to have prolapses; generalised muscle weakness, calcium/vitamin deficiency, heavy parasite load or impaction are your likely suspects.

If the animal in question has other symptoms (i.e: not eating, general lethargy, discolouration etc) then veterinary investigation is definitely in order.


Lotte***


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Apart from not eating the frog is behaving as usual but starting to look thin. The other three are all fine and livefood is well fed and dusted a few times a week ( nutrobal or treefrog dust) No substrata just water in the base partially covered by pieces of cork bark.

Vet appointment is booked so we'll see what happens.

Cheers


----------

